# I need advice on attaching a tail.



## IceHorse (Aug 2, 2008)

So, I was going to buy myself a horse tail. Not just any ol' plush tail, though - I'm getting a tail extension. They're made out of real horse hair, and they're made to attach to a horse's tail to make it longer.

The thing is, though, I'm not sure how I'll attach it to myself. See, I want to actually attach it to my body - I want the feeling of really having a tail. I'm not a belt person, and to me, attaching it to pants just wouldn't be the same.

Anyway, I don't know how I'll attach it. I want it to not just fall off on its own, but I also want to be able to take it off quickly and easily. At first I thought of superglue, but upon opening the tube and seeing this stuff in action, I figured it was a little _too _super. I suppose tape would work, but that would feel a bit ghetto.

So, any advice? Do they make some kind of glue that's made for attaching stuff to skin? I'm sure they do, but would it be cheap yet effective? Any advice is helpful.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, that's a tricky one. First off, you've got the hair all bound together, right? You don't wanna just start sticking hair on your butt!

Honestly, I don't think it's a good idea to try to attach it directly to your skin like that... it could fall off or get pulled off and you might lose it. Also, if it's really sticky like that, you might unintentionally give your back a good waxing!!

I think a good idea would be to go to your local craft store and find the lightest, best feeling ribbon you can find. Like, the silky stuff, not the itchy kind. Maybe even something to match the color of your skin. Then I would tie it directly around your waist, not through your belt loops. That's honestly the closest thing to real that I can think of. Some ribbons you can get don't feel like you've got a ribbon on at all. I used to wear a ribbon with a cat bell around my neck, and I'd hardly ever notice it. But you gotta remember not to tie it too tight, or else it could become very uncomfortable later. I think wider ribbon would be best, as the thin stuff might cut in.


----------



## Koda (Aug 2, 2008)

Perhaps you could get a series of small ring like piercings right in the attachment area and go that route? 

Three points of contact arranged in a downward pointing triangle would probably be perfect for what you want.


----------



## conejo (Aug 3, 2008)

Koda said:


> Perhaps you could get a series of small ring like piercings right in the attachment area and go that route?
> 
> Three points of contact arranged in a downward pointing triangle would probably be perfect for what you want.




which is a waaaaaay better idea then the superglue! 
lol

yup tricky if you dont want to use a belt
well the only thing i can think up is velcro.
but get the strong kind not the cheap stuff

in all honesty though get a belt. you dont even have to loop it through the pants.


----------



## Boombox (Aug 3, 2008)

The only adhesive I know of specifically for skin is Spirit Gum, but I personally haven't used it, however I know it is widely used for costuming purposes. I'd suggest trying to find some at a costume shop?


----------



## Myoki (Aug 5, 2008)

Boombox said:


> The only adhesive I know of specifically for skin is Spirit Gum, but I personally haven't used it, however I know it is widely used for costuming purposes. I'd suggest trying to find some at a costume shop?


 
I agree.
I've used Spirit Gum many times for various things in theatre, such as attaching hair pieces, beards, mustaches, and prosthetics.
I'm not sure how well it would work for a tail, I think it'd be worth giving it a try.
You can find it in costumes shops and of course online. If you'd like I could PM you some links to online shops where you can purchase it.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 6, 2008)

Hm, I think the piercing idea, velcro, and spirit gum stuff still don't sounds like good ideas to me. What if you're out someplace and an intrigued kid decides to yank on it? You could risk losing your tail, and worse, get your piercings ripped out!!

I'd still go for the ribbon option.


----------



## nedded (Sep 1, 2008)

I suggest magnets. JoAnn Fabrics has these magnetic clip things that are strong enough to hold my tail through two layers of fabric. It just requires that a small magnetic plate be hidden at the base of the tail. It held up through three days of AC08, while other parts of my suit gave me strife by the end of day 2.

Plus, magnets are the ultimate in yank-proofing and won't leave any damage to the back of your pants.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 7, 2008)

Lets take advice from Eeoyre







i think that would work =P


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 7, 2008)

Spirit gum works very well. It can be a bit annoying to remove though; at least it was for the fake mustache.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 7, 2008)

Koda said:


> Perhaps you could get a series of small ring like piercings right in the attachment area and go that route?
> 
> Three points of contact arranged in a downward pointing triangle would probably be perfect for what you want.


I hope no one ever grabs your tail thinking it's just sewn on.... lol


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 7, 2008)

Koda said:


> Perhaps you could get a series of small ring like piercings right in the attachment area and go that route?
> 
> Three points of contact arranged in a downward pointing triangle would probably be perfect for what you want.




 can you say  RIP!  ... i can just see some  person  yanking and  twisting  on  yours like they did mine and you missing three periceings and a tail


----------

